
Write for 7,500 Hours, Then Hit Post: Why I’m Betting on Medium - ohjeez
https://shift.newco.co/write-for-7-500-hours-then-hit-post-561c0c19be2c
======
randomgyatwork
Many years ago I tried to publish a book via a blog and micro posts, basically
novel via 200 words a day, 5 days a week.

I couldn't get an audience, so I kind of gave up on it.

Maybe the times are more right for something like that these days.

That said, my novel might not have been that good.

